# Milieu (professionnel) / milieux



## maniman

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
bonjour à tous,

je cherche une façon de traduire "milieux échiquéen" en espagnol...


merci
maniman


----------



## FranParis

"milieux échiquéens" ou "milieux échiquéen"

El mundo ajedrezero?


----------



## maniman

merci.. je ne suis pas trop sûre...

c'est possible s'il y a d'autres suggestion...

encore merci...
maniman
xx


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maniman:

Además de mundo, podría ser:

- mundillo
- ámbito

Existe el adjetivo *ajedrecístico*: Perteneciente o relativo al juego de ajedrez (Gran Enciclopedia Larousse).

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
O también, _el mundo de los escaques_.
-


----------



## denBosch

Hola.

Posibles traducciones:

- en el mundo del ajedrez
- en el mundillo del ajedrez
- en el ámbito ajedrecístico, en el ámbito exclusivo del ajedrez
- en los medios del ajedrez
- (atención a esta) en los mentideros del ajedrez (alude a rumores o noticias no confirmadas dentro del mundo del ajedrez).

Para mí la más útil en español es la primera, por su polivalencia (sustitúyase ajedrez por cualquier otro deporte o actividad y también sirve).


----------



## maellita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir si l'expression "*milieu des affaires*" a une traduction équivalente en espagnol?
Merci d'avance!!
Voici une phrase de contexte si besoin est:
_Sur une échelle de 1 à 5, la défiance touche les partis politiques (4), le parlement et le milieu des affaires (3,7), la police et le système judiciaire (3,5), les médias et les impôts (3,3), perçus comme les plus pourris._


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Quizá el mundo de los negocios?
-


----------



## Andikona

Se me ocurre que lo puedas traducir por "ámbito(s) empresarial(es)", "mundo empresarial" o "mundo de los negocios"


----------



## maellita

Merci à vous!
'Mundo de los negocios' me semble très bien en effet.


----------



## Marlluna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Cómo traduciríais milieu y milieux en esta frase?: "La question de savoir si le formateur doit être issu du milieu dont il forme les membres a longtemps été débattue dans les milieux de la formation des adultes"

¿Círculo? ¿Ámbito? ¿Cuál queda mejor? ¿Alguna otra?


----------



## josepbadalona

¿que opinarías de "mundillo" al menos para el primero...?


----------



## Domtom

-
El Larousse una de las traducciones que da para _milieux_ es _centros_. ¿No podría ser?


----------



## Marlluna

"Mundillo" tiene un matiz poco serio; no me va bien con el tono del texto. Por eso yo proponía "círculo" y "ámbito" (este último no me iría bien para el segundo).


----------



## Domtom

-
Y para el 1º, ¿por qué no _medio_?

(Nota: lo de _mundillo_ poco serio estoy de acuerdo.)


----------



## Lupita-

Para el 1o sugiero "medio" y para el 2do, "centro".


----------



## Marlluna

Pues voy a hacer una lista de posibilidades, porque esta palabra ya me ha salido varias veces y no sé si acierto mucho. Tenemos: círculo, ámbito (primero las mías, que para eso son mías), medio ("de un medio" en el primer caso), "centro". El problema que le veo a "centro" es que es físico, concreto, mientras que "milieu" es abstracto, pero se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## Domtom

-


Marlluna said:


> a longtemps été débattue dans les milieux de la formation des adultes"


 
Pensándolo mejor, _centros_ no me convence, porque dice _"de_ LA _formation des adultes"_. Si se refieriese a algo parecido a una escuela, no habría ese artículo "_la"_. No se refiere a centros de enseñanza para adultos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tus opciones, *Marlluna*, me parecen bien.

Yo pondría *ámbito* para el primero y *círculos* para el segundo.


----------



## Marlluna

Pues me quedo con ámbito, círculos, pero no desecho "centros". 
No, Domtom, no se trata de un centro de enseñanza (por eso lo veía yo muy "físico"); se trata en realidad de un grupo de personas que se dedican a la formación del profesorado.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Domtom

-
Centros ya no me gusta para la 2ª, prefiero la de Víctor o también: ambientes o mundo (y no mundillo , Josepbadalona).


----------



## josepbadalona

Domtom said:


> -
> Centros ya no me gusta para la 2ª, prefiero la de Víctor o también: ambientes o mundo (y no mundillo , Josepbadalona).


 
Dije "mundillo" porque le veía un matiz despectivo que al parecer no tiene...como de un "círculo cerrado"


----------



## Domtom

-
Creí que lo había puesto y se me olvidó. Se me olvidó en mi último post de decir que se observara que es conscientemente que propongo en singular _mundo_, pese a que el original _milieux_ es plural.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo pondría *medio* en el primer caso; *círculos* en el segundo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Yo pondría "*entorno*" para el primero aunque también me gusta 
"ámbito" y "*círculos*" para el segundo.


----------



## queviva

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!

pour dire ''un milieu financier'' je propose ''un circulo financiero''?

gracias!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

También: 

** en el entorno financiero*

* en el medio financiero

Un saludo


----------



## gparguez

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
bonjour, 

pour traduire, dans une lettre de motivation, "après une première expérience dans *le monde de la recherche*"
"tras una primera experiencia en el mundo de la investigacion"? "el ambito de la investigacion"?
est-ce qu'une des deux traduction parait correcte?*

merci


----------



## Probo

gparguez said:


> bonjour,
> 
> pour traduire, dans une lettre de motivation, "après une première expérience dans le monde de la recherche"
> "tras una primera experiencia en el mundo de la investigaci*ó*n"? "el *á*mbito de la investigaci*ó*n"?
> est-ce qu'une des deux traduction parait correcte?*
> 
> merci


 A mí me parecen buenas las dos. Quizá mejor la primera. Saludos,


----------



## Pat_o_gaz

Hola
tengo que traducir una frase
"Si vous êtes là vous êtes *forcément* du milieu".
Es la descripcion de una agencia que organiza eventos. El texto dice que solo la gente que esta en la lista de invitados puede asisitir a los eventos.

Seria: “Si estas aquí, estas seguro de este medio”. Me parece un poco extrano en Español.
también no sé como traducir " être du milieu".
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Annalees

"Si está aqui, es porque será del oficio" Algo así... a ver si echan una mano los nativos.


----------



## yserien

En este caso que pertenece a ese ámbito, a ese mundo, a esa categoría,grupo etc...Si usted/es, vosotros, se encuentran aquí forzosamente  pertenecen al medio, no son extraños al medio, el que sea, moda,arte.....


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola, podría ser:
""Si Ud. se encuentra allí, forzosamente pertenece al medio"
Saludos


----------



## enbuenromance

Perdón, aclaración:
En este caso , "medio" es entendido como al grupo de referencia.
Pertenecer al medio, es entonces, pertenecer al grupo de referencia.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Extraña la forma de decirlo, para un español. Quizá algo así como: _Invitación exclusiva para profesionales del medio_.  
(Y puesto que la tiene en las manos, ya implicaría el: _si vous êtes là_...)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Podría servir en este caso "gremio"?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Gremio es una palabra bastante vieja, pero en este caso pienso que va perfectamente.
Conjunto de personas que tienen un mismo ejercicio, profesión o estado.DRAE.


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> ¿Podría servir en este caso "gremio"?


Hola. 
A mi modo de ver, el contexto es muy formal para utilizar aquí _gremio_, cuyo sentido propio está más bien en desuso. Se utiliza casi de forma un poco familiar, entre colegas de confianza yo creo. 
Bisous,  
J
Edito: Jeje, lo siento Yserien, nos cruzamos. Pensamos justo lo mismo y lo contrario... ;-)


----------



## yserien

No te preocupes Namarne, son cosas que pasan.
El término gremio no conserva el mismo sentido que antaño, en el que la sociedad trabajadora estaba dividida en gremios.También estimo que ahora mismo es un poco coloquial, pero es una buena forma de entender el objeto de la pregunta.


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, chicos, por vuestras explicaciones. 

Una cosa, Jordi, ¿por qué dices que el contexto te parece muy formal? El contexto es lo que nos falta, justamente , y  no sé si en América el uso de Usted equivale siempre al "vous" de cortesía del francés, ¿o es en plural cuando no siempre lo es?.

¿Quién me aclara las dudas?

Bisous a ambos,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

Gévy said:


> Una cosa, Jordi, ¿por qué dices que el contexto te parece muy formal? El contexto es lo que nos falta, justamente , y  no sé si en América el uso de Usted equivale siempre al "vous" de cortesía del francés, ¿o es en plural cuando no siempre lo es?.


Es verdad, falta contexto. Pero me había parecido que era una invitación, y por tanto eso siempre es algo mínimamente formal. Además, y en esto al estar en francés quizá me equivoco, pero esa forma me parecía un poco rebuscada y por eso más formal aún. 
En cuanto al "vous", bueno el original está en francés si no me he perdido...  Y al ser una invitación yo hubiera entendido el correspondiente "usted" en castellano. 
Saludos, 
J


----------



## Pat_o_gaz

holà
pues tanta respuesta.
para el contexto, justamente no es formal. pero no veo bien como utilizar gremios.
ser del gremios???


----------



## Namarne

Pat_o_gaz said:


> holà
> pues tanta respuesta.
> para el contexto, justamente no es formal. pero no veo bien como utilizar gremios.
> ser del gremios???


OK, Pat. Es en singular: ser del gremio, pertenecer al gremio.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou, Namarne:



> En cuanto al "vous", bueno el original está en francés si no me he perdido...


La que se perdió soy yo, jajajajaja... Perdón. Pero este "vous" quizás sea el tú en plural... Seguimos sin saberlo.

Pat, el contexto es esto. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pat_o_gaz

gracias Gévy para esta aclaracion...soy nueva en este forum. A ver el contexto, es una pagina web que promociona eventos especiales, encuentros para la "alta sociedad", . asi que este "vous" es como una invitacion. entonces seria mas como ustedes!


----------



## Gévy

Sí, por lo que dices, Pat, el usted pega más. Pero ahora el gremio, no tanto. Antes decías que no era muy formal, pero una invitación para la alta sociedad, sí lo es, en principio, aunque se emplee un tono desenfadado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pat_o_gaz

si pero son fiestas relajadas en general para los businessman, hijas de embajador, diseñador de moda...


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola Gevy, ante tu duda de cómo se dice en América, el "usted" corresponde al "vous" en francés. Se utiliza con el verbo conjugado en tercera persona del singular.
El pural, "ustedes", se utiliza con el verbo en tercera persona del plural. 
Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Enbuenromance. Todo claro ya. 

Pat, me quedaría con una fórmula de las que te han propuesto: cículo, medio, ambiente...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Coucou, Namarne:
> 
> La que se perdió soy yo, jajajajaja... Perdón. Pero este "vous" quizás sea el tú en plural... Seguimos sin saberlo.
> 
> Pat, el contexto es esto.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


En algunos países americanos no existe el plural de tú, o sea vosotros, simplemente dicen : ustedes.(nosotros, ustedes y ellos)


----------



## Gévy

Merci, Yserien, je n'avais donc pas tout à fait tort. 

Je ferme ici la parenthèse sur ce Usted, pour ne pas dévier plus la question du fil initial. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clpe

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Cuando ya existen otros hilos, no abras uno nuevo. Gracias.​

Hola a todos, tengo que traducir esta oración y tengo dudas en cuanto a "milieux"
La frase sería 


> Son principe a été conçu par les milieux de la défense et de la recherche



Gracias por la ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola Clpe,

¿"los sectores"?
Un saludo,

Supercali


----------

